# CS 6 Design Premium is out - check your status if on CS4



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

If anyone missed the boat there might be a few upgrades to CS 5.5 available circa $700 but AFAIK there is NO upgrade from earlier versions to CS 6 Premium - that's a big number too


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

i think Adobe backed off that position, and now you can upgrade from CS3 and newer (CS3 is the cutoff, CS2 can't upgrade to CS6)


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

Special upgrade offer | Adobe Creative Suite family



> Upgrade offer for CS3 and CS4 customers
> We’re very excited about the upcoming release of Adobe® Creative Suite® 6 software and Adobe Creative Cloud™. CS6 will be a major new release of our creative desktop tools, with huge improvements for every type of creative professional. Adobe Creative Cloud will be our most comprehensive creative solution ever, giving members access to all of the CS6 desktop software plus additional services, new tools, Adobe Touch Apps, and rich community features. In addition, Creative Cloud members will receive continuous upgrades and updates to all products and services as part of their membership.
> 
> With these great new releases coming in the first half of 2012, we want to make sure our customers have plenty of time to determine which offering is best for them. Therefore, we’re pleased to announce that we will offer special introductory upgrade pricing on Creative Suite 6 to customers who own CS3 or CS4. This offer will be available from the time CS6 is released until December 31, 2012. More details on this offer, as well as any introductory offers for existing customers to move to Creative Cloud membership, will be announced when CS6 and Creative Cloud are released later this year.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

The distribution is clearly unaware of that.
Thanks


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

Well, one concerning point is the adobe website currently shows CS5 as the only upgrade option, so i can understand the confusion. Hopefully they'll rectify that soon because as of right now there is no "special upgrade offer" on their site.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

That's what the rep told me and I queried and he has not returned the email.

Looking at your post I think that was the December announcement and there was a 10% discount with the warning that if you missed it there was no upgrade path from 4 or earlier and you would have to buy the entire suite which is what I'm told now.

There appears to be an exception via licencing but again it's unclear.


----------



## Digital_Gary (Sep 18, 2003)

Doesn't seem to be a problem. Attachment is from Adobe.com

Here is a note from my supplier



> A few things to note about Adobe CS6.
> 
> Please sell Adobe TLP Licensing whenever possible, as Adobe has limited retail box upgrades.
> Customers will get CS6 serial keys automatically in their licensing account.
> ...


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

strange. i don't get those options on adobe.com. only a CS5 upgrade.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Thanks - that's it - licence upgrades - but my client wqnted 5.5 - maybe he qualifies for a5.0 upgrade as well. Would like to hear from those switching up any issues.


----------



## CoderMummy (Sep 9, 2011)

When I upgraded from 4.0 to 5.5 I asked my rep why I was paying closer to full price than I did previously, and I remember his explanation being something along the lines of accounting for skipped upgrades. Adobe is basically trying to encourage users to upgrade every time. The math works out to be about the same if you skip versions.

A bit upsetting since for me, the only "real" motivation for this upgrade for what I do is the Flash update. I can quite happily get by with 5.5 for everything else right now.


----------

